# Sexing Sunbeetles?



## Chi (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone that know how to sex Sun Beetles (_Pachnoda marginata peregrina_)? :? 

It would be fine if you had a link to an article or something.

Thank you!


----------



## Dorcus (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe the males have a light shade of yellow (almost peach), while the females have a very dark shade of yellow. Hope that helps.


----------



## Chi (Oct 4, 2006)

Dorcus said:


> I believe the males have a light shade of yellow (almost peach), while the females have a very dark shade of yellow. Hope that helps.


Thank you ^^
But I have to say that I have problems with seeing the differense 

And are you sure about this or is it something you don't really know? 

Anyway: Thank you ^^


----------



## Dorcus (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure. I'll show you a picture:
http://www.coleoptera.wz.cz/C042.HTM


----------



## Chi (Oct 5, 2006)

Dorcus said:


> I'm pretty sure. I'll show you a picture:
> http://www.coleoptera.wz.cz/C042.HTM


Thank you :worship:


----------



## Mat (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi

I could not see the picture myself so I can not comment on it.  However, males and females are very similar in colour and cannot really be separated like this.  Look on the underside of the beetle.  In females the abdomen is gently convex.  In males, there is a shallow groove or depression running along the center of the abdominal segments.  This is true for most species of fruit beetles.

Regards

Matt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goliathus (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi,

that's easy. male has vertical "line / rift" on in the middle of abdomen.

Check those pics:
Male: http://www.galerie-insecte.org/galerie/image/dos5/temp/pachnoda_cordata.jpg
Male: http://www.biotropics.com/assets/images/Pachnoda_marginata_02.jpg
Female: http://www.biotropics.com/assets/images/Pachnoda_marginata_03.jpg
Couple (female is above): http://www.eatenbyinsects.de/Pachnoda_marginata5.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

